# Could you please provide details of your best techniques in given Bjs?



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I need to educate my wife about this, I love her to death and we are going through a face where we are trying to be really close and well, it would be nice to be able to give ourself as much pleasure and love as possible...but the problem is that when the time for my bj arrives, I don't know if it will be amazing or it is going to be disapointing....it is frustrating since I wanted so bad but she doesn't seem to be able to make me feel such a pleasure that I can cum with a lot of pleasure....I don't know, I love it so much that not been able to count with it, make me a bit sad....but with my wife we are good, at least we are not getting mad at each other when things don't work - we are passed that - so, now I am trying to understand her...and also trying to find out if there are any woman outther that really knows how to send a man over the top....thanksl


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Marco,

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/16962-oral-sex-advice.html

Go read this thread. 

I have never made my husband come orally, it is just too tiring for my jaw. 

If you were 20 years old, it might be easy for her. So please don't expect that to happen easily, please don't make your wife work too hard. Please remember, sex is not just about you, it is about her too!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Marco,
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/16962-oral-sex-advice.html
> 
> ...


As always the voice of reason...you are right...I did not think about that...thanks...


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have this problem as well, but I know that it is me, not her. It takes me a while to come and for her to get me off orally simply wears her out. What we have done in the past is have intercourse until I am very close and then she'll finish me off with a BJ.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

My hubby seems to like anything really, as long as it involves my mouth on his penis. It's not rocket science. It doesn't really matter what you do or how you do it, as long as it involves a mouth on his **** then he is one happy chappy. I think reading guides about it would kinda ruin the whole experience. If there was a methodology for doing it then I probably wouldn't bother.. that would probably turn it into a chore.


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

My mouth gets tired too, because it can barely fit over just the head most of the time, so I use my hand on the shaft and keep that going real good, and my mouth on the head (the most sensitive part he says) where I can lick or suck or whatever I feel like doing. Too bad my H is not into BJs, he prefers IC everytime.

Also can use the other hand in various other parts of the body, can look at him if he has his eyes open, can talk sexy. 

I think just following the connection makes you think of how to put it all together.


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

Jack's Blowjob Lessons - How To Give a Great Blowjob


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

76Trombones said:


> My hubby seems to like anything really, as long as it involves my mouth on his penis. It's not rocket science. It doesn't really matter what you do or how you do it, as long as it involves a mouth on his **** then he is one happy chappy. I think reading guides about it would kinda ruin the whole experience. If there was a methodology for doing it then I probably wouldn't bother.. that would probably turn it into a chore.


This is rocket science saying that all a man cares about is having your mouth around his penis is like saying him giving you oral sex is just licking your clit. For most men getting bad oral is better than good sex but giving great oral and you are a legend in bed. 
I would even go so far as to say if most woman would just take the trouble to learn wat pleases their men instead of goiing about sex like you think he has to do 20min foreplay for you but for him it is just wam bam the divorce rate would go down.
Blowjob is foreplay for men and trust me they care how you do it and if they don’t it is because he does not know what he is missing


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I say for her to open herself up to watching some soft porn, this is how I learned lots of new things, plus reading sex books on how to please a man.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

DanF said:


> I have this problem as well, but I know that it is me, not her. It takes me a while to come and for her to get me off orally simply wears her out. What we have done in the past is have intercourse until I am very close and then she'll finish me off with a BJ.


Great idea...I have mentioned to her since some times she experience an orgasm before me, I've told her that I would like for her to finish me with a bj while I try to stimulate her with a dildo...she looked at me and said nothing....I hope she won't send me to the bathroom to wash....it takes all hotness from the moment...I'll try next time...thanks


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Star said:


> Well I know how to send my man over the edge, through years of being together and me trying different and new techniques and asking him what felt the best and worked the most, sure I can give you detail on my what I call "special" technique but this doesn't mean it would work for you.
> 
> Maybe if there is something that you would like her to do while she is giving you oral, perhaps you could guide her and say "I'd really love it if you did......" I know if my man said to me he wanted me to do something, I wouldn't think twice about doing it for him as I get a lot of pleasure from his pleasure. you don't need to be like a drill instructor, just say it in a breathless/horny voice and she'll get the hint.
> 
> I think you need to work with her on this, when she does something that feels amazing and really hits the spot, tell her this will encourage her to do it again and again.


Please share with me as I will email it to her....thanks...


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

foxy said:


> Jack's Blowjob Lessons - How To Give a Great Blowjob


Can you share parts of the book?


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I think every guy is different but here are some things I do. 

1. Easy on the teeth - I wrap my lips over my teeth, sure it hurts my skin a little but I can be very firm without worrying about biting. Every once in a while I'll graze him with my teeth or nip the tip but thats it.

2. Tease the head - My DH is very sensitive and doesn't like allot of direct attention on the head of his penis so I focus on the underside of the head, wet the head with my tongue and pucker my lips when taking him into my mouth so it's a tight entrance and not just a gaping hole.

3. Hands and mouth - I like to and have to at some point use both. I use my hands on the shaft twisting opposite directions and giving attention to the head and upper part of his penis or while tonguing and sucking his balls.

4. Don't for get the balls! - If she needs a break stimulating you while giving attention to the boys is always good.

5. Go deep - I know everyone has a different thresh hold but my H loves to be taken deep. I can usually get him up against the back of my throat while stimulating the base with my hand and for him it seems very exciting.

6. Grab and go - I am not much for sucking, maybe a little but I do other stuff that makes up for it. I like to hang onto him with my mouth and pull my head back till he pops out then catch him again with my mouth and no directions from my hands.

7. Give it a break - I find to much stimulation can can almost desensitize some days. So I make sure not to do the same thing for to long and I like to take my mouth off him, give attention to his stomach, thighs, chest, break for a kiss and then start up again. When he wants to come he usually says "keep doing that" and then I wont move.

8. I like to be difficult - I guess I have a mean streak to  Some times I don't want him to cum when he wants and wont let him. If I put my finger right on the spot between his balls and penis I can feel when he is going to cum. I will stop when I feel that tightening up and take my mouth off real quick. Then he pouts and begs and I'll do it a couple more times till I am satisfied with my job and I'll let him finish.

BJ's should be fun for both the giver and receiver. I like to explore H's penis with my hands, mouth and tongue. It's just interesting. You two could play a game where she touches a part of you and you tell her the response you feel so she can learn whats most exciting for you.


----------



## foxy (Jun 10, 2010)

marcopoly69 said:


> Can you share parts of the book?


sorry no can do 
but here is some online articles on the subject by the same man 

Jacks Blowjob Lessons How Give Head Read Online Articles | Sooper Articles


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

foxy said:


> sorry no can do
> but here is some online articles on the subject by the same man
> 
> Jacks Blowjob Lessons How Give Head Read Online Articles | Sooper Articles


Thanks anyway, I have sent it to her...


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

marcopoly69 said:


> I need to educate my wife about this, I love her to death and we are going through a face where we are trying to be really close and well, it would be nice to be able to give ourself as much pleasure and love as possible...but the problem is that when the time for my bj arrives, I don't know if it will be amazing or it is going to be disapointing....it is frustrating since I wanted so bad but she doesn't seem to be able to make me feel such a pleasure that I can cum with a lot of pleasure....I don't know, I love it so much that not been able to count with it, make me a bit sad....but with my wife we are good, at least we are not getting mad at each other when things don't work - we are passed that - so, now I am trying to understand her...and also trying to find out if there are any woman outther that really knows how to send a man over the top....thanksl


i have the exact same problem you have . i love getting head . almost as much as actual intercourse . my wife is very good at doing it too . what i have realized for me makes a huge difference is her enthusiasm and her enjoyment while doing it . 

when she is trying to make me cum she does it differently than when she is just giving me head because she wants to for her own enjoyment . my wife has noticed the same thing with me eating her . i love to do it and am very good at it . but when i am doing it to make her cum i do it differently than when i am doing it for my own enjoyment . 

neither of us know how we do it differently but my guess is enthusiasm . when ever you are doing something for your own enjoyment you do it better than you do it when your goal is their enjoyment . its almost as if you dont get any enjoyment doing something you love to do because you are trying to figure out what do do to get them to cum . that is when all of a sudden the thing you love doing seems like you are doing it forever and your jaw hurts or your tongue is tired . and it has only been 10 minutes . when you do it for your own enjoyment 30 minutes goes by and it feels like you just started . 

thats the best i could figure out . coincidently what happens every time you try not to cum and to last longer . it is impossible to stop yourself from cumming . but when you try to cum it is next to impossible to do it . so i think the key to a good blow job is her reason for doing it . if she is doing it for her own enjoyment its amazing . if she is doing it to make you cum . she could give a worse blow job if she tried.

to be really good at anything you have to enjoy doing it . and seriously why would any woman choose to put a guys **** in her mouth if she didnt love doing it . i mean its a mans **** for gods sake . her prize at the end is cum . 

so to sum up , ladies if you love to give head you will have to do it alot less and he will love it alot more , which will make you love doing it more , which will make him love it more. etc.....


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

I think one of my husbands favorite things about getting a BJ is that I enjoy giving it to him. I want to pleasure him in that way that I have complete control over and he can sit back and enjoy himself. 

If your wife does not feel the same I would suggest you take things back a little and try to see where the disconnect in your relationship is coming from. I think it's natural for two people who love each other to want to please each other. When things aren't that way usually something is going on to put the other spouse off to it.


----------



## stoney1215 (Jun 18, 2012)

Love Song said:


> I think one of my husbands favorite things about getting a BJ is that I enjoy giving it to him. I want to pleasure him in that way that I have complete control over and he can sit back and enjoy himself.
> 
> If your wife does not feel the same I would suggest you take things back a little and try to see where the disconnect in your relationship is coming from. I think it's natural for two people who love each other to want to please each other. When things aren't that way usually something is going on to put the other spouse off to it.



that is a perfect example of how ging him please is what gives you the most pleasure . i myself am a pleaser and get a great deal of please knowing that i am doing something that my wife loves . everyone should get a certain amount of pleasure in that alone . it also helps when you just love to do something because you love it . for instance i love eating . i always have . i do it first and foremost for my own pleasure . i still get pleasure pleasing my partner but that is secondary to my own pleasure for that particular thing . 

but as much as love it when i am doing it primarily to make my partner cum it overpowers my own pleasure and diminishes it somehow . i think oral sex is definitely one area where many people have problems .


----------



## LearninAsWeGo (Oct 20, 2012)

Sara Ann said:


> My mouth gets tired too, because it can barely fit over just the head most of the time, so I use my hand on the shaft and keep that going real good, and my mouth on the head (the most sensitive part he says) ...
> 
> Also can use the other hand in various other parts of the body, can look at him if he has his eyes open, can talk sexy..


Winner, winner :iagree:

This is a woman who understands it. Basically, it has to feel like you're having intercourse with her mouth. That gets too tiring for the girl a lot of the time, and some girls have a sensitive gag reflex if they let the guy grab their pony tails or curls and thrust.

Therefore, the hand job is essential. Toying with the sac or the ass are good. So is warming or mint lube... or cough drops or peppermint in her mouth. Another helpful thing is if you have a teddy, costume, leather thong, lip liner, quarter cup bra, or something on. BIG bonus points for ****ty talk while you take breaks from bobbing the knob "god, I love your c0ck," "you're such a bad, horny boy," or "I'm gonna suck this **** dry" are good starters 

I concur with watching porn together if you need ideas (that goes for BJ, intercourse, or pretty much anything). A little porn in the background or getting him to relax and watch some while the woman showers also helps out if I'm tired from work.

You have to realize that few women want to give a BJ for more than about 15mins (same for guys). Therefore, if my wife looks up, slaps my abs, and tells me she wants me to come in her mouth, I realize she's getting tired of the deed. I'll usually take over on the hand job portion and let her suck the head to catch the climax. TMI? Yes, but you did ask what works. No guy will tell you I gave bad advice here...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

OLD THREAD! Now retired.


----------

